# Using Geeqie for finding duplicates



## balanga (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm really glad that someone pointed me to graphics/geeqie for viewing images, but one thing I can't get the hang of is finding duplicates...

I just can't master how to drop folders onto the input areas.... Is there a way to enter a path via the keyboard? I couldn't find one.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 20, 2020)

balanga said:


> I'm really glad that someone pointed me to graphics/geeqie for viewing images, but one thing I can't get the hang of is finding duplicates...


You Gotta Be Kidding. Dude, when will you learn using manuals, search the web? Geeqie manual, Finding Duplicates.


balanga said:


> I just can't master how to drop folders onto the input areas.... Is there a way to enter a path via the keyboard? I couldn't find one.


I haven't searched, maybe it's here: The Geeqie User Manual, Keyboard and Mouse Shortcuts. Dude! Duuude! Seriously!


----------



## balanga (Mar 20, 2020)

I have read it... It says:-



> *5.3.1. Adding files to be compared*
> Add files to be compared using drag and drop. Drop files or folders onto the Find Duplicates window to add them to the list of files to compare. When one or more folders are dropped onto the window a menu will appear allowing you to choose the desired action:
> 
> Add contentsThe contents of dropped folders will added to the window.Add contents recursiveThe contents of dropped folders and all sub folders will be added to the window.



I've tried many times but just can't get the hang of it. Thought there may be some way to enter directory names via the keyboard.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 20, 2020)

I apologize for the outburst. I'm to blame here for the lack of delicacy in formulating a respond, but it seemed you haven't read the manual by neglecting to mention it.

Here the solution:
Option 1: Go to the root directory of the image folders in the side bar, right click on that folder, choose "Find duplicates recursive ..."

Option 2:
Open find duplicates window by pessing the D key or open File menu, choose "Find duplicates ...", drag a folder from the sidebar, choose "Add content ..." from the pop up menu, the window will remain empty, because there are no duplicates found, notice the status bar at the buttom, "0 matches found in ". Now drag another folder on that window, choose from the pop up menu "Add contents ...", duplicates, if present will be displayed.

Option 3:
Right click on a folder in the sidebar, choose "Find duplicates recursive ...", drag & drop another folder, choose, "Add content ..."

Option 4:
Open a window, check the "Compare two file sets" box, bottom right side, drop a folder on the right side, on the left the folder to compare.

I have discovered these just now by try and error. After I noticed the message in the status bar the next logical step was to drop another folder. The window remains empty, because there are no duplicates to show. The manual is to blame here for not to be presice.


----------

